# Where is the best place to get bubble wrap?



## Rookie (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey fella's, I was wondering where yall get your packaging material specifically bubble wrap. I know some of you guys get it from work for free, but where is the cheapest place to buy the material. I have about seven or eight four foot tall bags of peanuts already. But I am in dire need of some additional bubble wrap as I am running out of the foam wrap that I have.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 16, 2012)

Uline has worked for me- It's where I get it at work:
http://www.uline.com/


----------



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2012)

Buy my teen's Shapleigh...I'll include gob's of bubblewrap.....


----------



## Rookie (Aug 16, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Buy my teen's Shapleigh...I'll include gob's of bubblewrap.....




Yeah, I guess that is always an option... haha. Don't hold your breath though... I could have bought a Shapleigh Special a coupe of weeks ago at a local sale here in St. Louis, for your price in addition to two rolls of 24'x375", lol...


----------



## Boris (Aug 16, 2012)

...or FREE BIKE with purchase of bubble wrap.


----------



## Rookie (Aug 16, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> ...or FREE BIKE with purchase of bubble wrap.




That's the way he should of advertised the sale, would have sold in a heartbeat...


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 16, 2012)

Seriously by just by buying crap online and saving the packing materials I've never had to buy any.  Plus the company I work for saves some of their packing materials and I can take all I need.  You might want to call around any manufacturing operations in your area, they'd probably give you some.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2012)

..some people toss in all their recyclables (class and aluminun excluded)...newspaper, egg cartons, 2 liter bottles, x-mas paper, beer cartons, junk mail, toilet paper rolls...I seen it all!


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 16, 2012)

*Never PAY for bubbly wrap!*

Hit your local 'lighting" shops, also furniture retailers....both dump gobs of clean reusable packing materials!  Auto dealerships sometimes as well.  Check with those business and find out when delivery day is.  Either have them save some for you, or dumpster dive it.   Good stuff for nothing!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 16, 2012)

*Reminds me of the New York Trip Bob ---*



bobcycles said:


> Hit your local 'lighting" shops, also furniture retailers....both dump gobs of clean reusable packing materials!  Auto dealerships sometimes as well.  Check with those business and find out when delivery day is.  Either have them save some for you, or dumpster dive it.   Good stuff for nothing!




Like Bob said -- loads -- I mean LOADS of free packing material -- Bob & I went to bicycle shops & furniture stores in the area & prepared for anything -- BEST PART is it was all FREE -- We were in town for the Annual Copake bicycle auction years ago & after the auction ended - we were the envy of all the people that bought something that day like us - the big difference was that they DIDN'T prepare like we did -- we had LOAD of bicycle boxes & packing materials piled high on the roof - on the ground - everywhere in the rental minivan -- We could have sold it to people -- Hey there's a side business -- we told everyone they were welcome to use it only AFTER we were all packed up -- well it took us a while to pack up - but I never forgot that " Life Lesson " on FREE supplies -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------

